# Enterprise Solutions > Seibel Steps for creating a MVG

## Geek_Guest

What are the steps on creating a MVG and is it possible to have the MVG popup to cascade based on the selection before? (ie. select state; cascade to the cities associated with that state)

*Question asked by visitor nik*

----------


## samsmile007

to create MVG v shd know,
wat is link,MVL,MVF,SVF?
a single value field name in which mvg appears.
this field refers to MVF...
for MVF v need MVL name
to create MVL v need link name
its like link to MVL to MVF to SVF.
thats it MVG over.

----------


## sankar m

hi,

when will we go for mvg

----------


## mathai

An mvg(multi valued group) as the name suggests, lets you store multiple entries in one field. Eg. If you have an account and an account team. An account team can have a number of members. But if you were gonna give the list of members in another applet, that would be space consuming on the page. Hence, siebel brought in mvg so that you can, only if u want, view the whole list as a pop up applet, and add or delete entities from there. Steps for creating an mvg: to demonstrate the creation of an mvg, if we assume that we need an mvg for a contact's email address. 1. Since we need more columns to store multiple email address and we require a primary email for each contact, we will use the 1:m extension table of s_contact, which is s_contact_xm. 2. Check in s_contact if there is an unused column that is a foreign key to s_contact_xm. Else create one, say x_pr_email_addr. 3. Apply the changes to the localdb and activate 4. Create a bc based on s_contact_xm with the following fields name,type,par_row_id,row_id,attrib_04 note: name column can be used to store the email address. 5. In the search spec of the new bc, give [type] = email 6. In the predefault value of the type field in the bc, give email without the quotes. 7. Now create a link between the contact bc and the new bc in such a way that id in contact bc and parrowid in the child bc are linked. 8. In contacts bc, create a single value field primary email address, that references the column that we created that has a foreign key relationship with s_contact_xm. 9. Now create an mvl in contacts bc. Following fields: name: any name auto primary : default destination bc, destination link primary id field: primary email address use primary join: checked 10. Now create a mvf in the contacts bc. The field should be the field in the destination bc where the email address is stored, and specify the mvl that we created earlier.with that we are done with the business layer part of it. 11. Create an applet for the mvg, hence based on the bc that we created based on s_contact_xm. Choose ssa primary field, email address. Use pop up list mvg as the template for both base and edit modes, type as mvg 12. Add the required buttons. 13. In the applets where u want the mvg, replace all email fields with the new mvf that you created, add the mvg applet that we created in the prev step, and make sure runtime is checked. 14. Voila! we re done with creation of the email address mvg. Thats all there is to creating an mvg. Hope you found it useful.

----------


## sankar m

> hi,
> 
> when will we go for mvg


Hi Mathai,

Thank You . :Smile:

----------


## mathai

You use an MVG typically when you want to save space on the screen. Using an MVG, you can show optional attributes such as alternate email address (example) in a single text control placeholder. If not for an MVG, we d have to show it in a separate applet. With an MVG, the user can click on it, only if he/she needs to view that content. Also, MVG displays the primary and hence the user can see the primary without even clicking on anything.

----------

